# Is my Dragon Blood still going to be stable?



## Juggernaut (Jun 5, 2016)

I made a batch of Dragon Blood a year and a half ago. I had racked it, stabilized it, degassed, and it's been in the carboy ever since. My question is, do you think it's still safe to filter then back sweeten then bottle or is it going to need more kmeta or potassium sorbate? 

I suppose the safe thing is to filter, back sweeten, and wait two weeks to see fermentation kicks up again but then then do I add more kmeta?


----------



## Johnd (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd first smell it, second taste it. If those two things are ok, rack and KMS it and take a SG reading to see where your sugar stands, it's no different than a wine in a bottle at the moment. If you're pleased with it, bottle it. If you want to back sweeten, consider a little more sorbate before bottling.

I'm assuming the airlock has been maintained. If it's been sitting for 18 months, filtering is a waste of time, it should be crystal clear.


----------

